
Ask HN: Is Energous' Wireless Charging Legitimate? - brandoncarl
	There&#x27;s obviously been a lot of buzz around wireless charging (see uBeam and Witricity). These guys have been addressed in years past on HN, but given rumors swirling around potential Apple integration would like an intelligent discussion around Energous&#x27; technology&#x2F;patents.
It appears to me that they are utilizing the RF portion of the spectrum (as opposed to the sound waves that uBeam appears to be using). Witricity appears to be focused on charging pads&#x2F;coils.<p>Finally, let&#x27;s consider applications outside of cell phones: a 3mm square chip could create a lot of new Internet of Things (IoT) applications.<p>Site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.energous.com
======
27182818284
Wireless charging, like nuclear fusion for power generation, has been _just a
few years_ away for decades. So that makes me skeptical. It isn't that I don't
think _some_ charging is possible, but I do think the devil is in the details
of making it for the population at large.

------
gus_massa
I'm very skeptical bout this whole area. I'm looked at the site. They have
"conceptual videos". Do they have a working prototype???

They say that they can focus the energy in the devices... What happens if you
are holding the devices in your hand or it is in your pocket?

~~~
brandoncarl
As I understand they do have a working prototype. I believe their chip is 3mm
and works in pockets, etc. There's been so much hype, so little delivered in
this area that I'm finding it hard to sift the wheat from the chaff.

~~~
gus_massa
I couldn't find the information about the working prototype in their page. Do
you have a link?

